# Rock Climbing and Kayaking in Abu Dhabi



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey guys,

I spend a lot of time in Abu Dhabi and I have been hoping to join clubs down there instead of Dubai, so that I can train in the evenings after work in Abu Dhabi before the drive to Dubai(expecting dinner on the table on arrival).

however the clubs that I have been looking at in Dubai were Kayaking and also Rock climbing of which there are plenty of options in Dubai 

if anybody knows of similar clubs in AUH please let me know, as the fitness level is dropping fast at the moment,

cheers

mayotom


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I went to the new climbing wall in Dubai at the Trade centre today and its really good, they are just opening this week and part of *The Club* in small old buildings along SZR before the Trade Centre tower,

good workout on the arms


----------



## boof (Mar 10, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I spend a lot of time in Abu Dhabi and I have been hoping to join clubs down there instead of Dubai, so that I can train in the evenings after work in Abu Dhabi before the drive to Dubai(expecting dinner on the table on arrival).
> 
> ...


Hi mayotom,

I will be in the same position once I move this summer so we might want to hook up. Will not be moving til June or July though - crazy time given the heat. Might be over for short recon trip over easter.

There seems to be some good rock climbing in the mountains.
I also kayak but have mostly done wildwater (there seemed to be some interesting surf breaks to the North AD visible from the plane???).

Can I take from your alias that you are from Ireland - I will be moving from Ireland!

Cheers,

Boof


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

boof said:


> Hi mayotom,
> 
> I will be in the same position once I move this summer so we might want to hook up. Will not be moving til June or July though - crazy time given the heat. Might be over for short recon trip over easter.
> 
> ...


thats right Mayo to be exact, as for Kayaking I have been used to K1's around Mayo, Galway, Kerry and parts of Spain, here its is all Surf Ski's and the like, they are into Racing big time, I have been to the club Dubai Surf and Ski Club they seem to have quiet a good set up there, lots of events and great crew, they have a branch in Abu dhabi but I havn't been yet as I still live in Dubai but work in AD.

as for the rock Climbing, I have yet to find a club in Abu Dhabi but go at weekends to Dorell Climbing beside the trade centre, they have a new 15 meter wall, with some quiet challenging routes, as for getting out and about there are lots of good locations in hatta and Al Ain

let me know when your over and will update you then


----------



## Aryanwynn (Apr 4, 2009)

Mayotom, are there any clubs that you know of in Dubai that instruct on the basics as well as groups that "get out there" on a regular basis?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Aryanwynn said:


> Mayotom, are there any clubs that you know of in Dubai that instruct on the basics as well as groups that "get out there" on a regular basis?



yes you can get this from the guys at Dubai Surf and Kayak club they have early morning weekend meetings in various locations along Jumierah beach. make contact through the website you need to contact Gavin he is the club captain..

if its climbing your looking for then Dorell Climbing School at world trade centre is the best bet, they have varying hours, but at least your not restricted to daylight hours. and they are well priced compared to the others.

let me know how you get on


----------



## Aryanwynn (Apr 4, 2009)

Valuable info Mayotom, much obliged.


----------



## Chupito (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi guys

there still aren't any rock climbing facilities in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Chupito

Speak to the guys at Dorrell, when I left the region they had been trying to open in Abu Dhabi, so may be worth a call

.


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Hi Chupito
> 
> Speak to the guys at Dorrell, when I left the region they had been trying to open in Abu Dhabi, so may be worth a call
> 
> .


I am moving there in March and also into my rock climbing/indorr climbing, so if you need someone to climb with let me know


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Onerahi27 said:


> I am moving there in March and also into my rock climbing/indorr climbing, so if you need someone to climb with let me know


Thanks

but I,ve already moved on from the UAE, I now live in Portugal, but good luck with it anyway.


----------

